# Garlic & Lemon Herb Marinated Chicken



## Janet H (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.



Garlic & Lemon Herb Marinated Chicken


Prep time:  10 min.

             Cook time:  45 min.

                Servings: 4

3 to 4 lbs. bone-in chicken pieces, skinned if desired
1/3 cup FRENCH'S® Spicy Brown Mustard or FRENCH'S® Honey Dijon Mustard
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/3 cup olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp. grated lemon zest
1 tbsp. minced fresh thyme or rosemary
1 tsp. coarse salt
1/2 tsp. coarse black pepper

Place chicken into resealable plastic food storage bag. Combine remaining ingredients. Pour over chicken. Marinate in refrigerator 1 to 3 hours. 

REMOVE chicken from marinade. Discard marinade. 

GRILL chicken over medium direct heat for 35 to 45 min. until juices run clear near bone.


----------

